# St. Jean BMQ - Inspection photos



## SeanPaul_031 (8 Oct 2005)

Doing my BMQ right now, week 7, currently at home on weekend leave for thanksgiving.
Heres some photos I took just before the Sgt's inspection (btw I passed, we had about 12 fails in our platoon though):


----------



## patt (8 Oct 2005)

hope u didnt forget that ruler in the first pic :dontpanic:   or is that supposed to be there??


----------



## Judy (9 Oct 2005)

It's supposed to be there.

Yuck - I don't miss that at all.


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

Kind of reminds me of Cornwallis, different weapon and gas mask etc etc, but are those underwear startched to size? They don't look it....that was the funnest (and itchiest) part of all!! Not that I wear men's underwear.... ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> different weapon and gas mask etc etc,



Don't tell me, "Tin Hat" as well. ;D

What's with that sock folding? Looks like just one folded.
(Correct me if I'm wrong and ignore the rest)
If it is one;
Do you only wear/change one at a time?
More effective to keep the pair together.

Maybe just my OCD kicking in.....

Enjoy your Thanksgiving,

Remember, it's "Please pass the Potatoes" nothing else added in.
(Movie- Hamberger Hill)


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

Our socks were folded the same way on my Basic (8804 Cornwallis - 6 Pl). Yep it is only one sock!! But we had to have an even # in the lockers. I believe we are looking at 2 each grey socks and 6 each black socks in the photos below. Think they unfold them to wear every day??  ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Oct 2005)

There is an OCD way of folding a pair, to look sharp.

Yes, I unfold my socks to wear.  (point taken about the amount of socks shown vs. owned)

Thought I was going to get some fur over the Tin Hat jest?


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

I kinda liked the tin hat!! not.  ;D


----------



## chriscalow (9 Oct 2005)

Congrats on the inspection Sean Paul.. enjoy your leave buddy.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (9 Oct 2005)

Ack... thought I'd never have to see those beds again. (Not this year, anyway)


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

Congrads on the great inspections. YAY...hope you had fun leave.  ;D


----------



## Bull_STR (13 Oct 2005)

Hey when I was there I was on the S700 floor/side in bunk#8  where are you?


----------



## spenco (14 Oct 2005)

He's in R700-you can tell by looking at the barrack box.  Why does it matter where he is or where you were? Everything is the same regardless of what floor you were on.


----------



## Peace (14 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Think they unfold them to wear every day??   ;D



I never use ANYTHING that is in a locker layout including toothbrush unless i have to,  it pays in time saved to buy doubles.

And dude, your oxfords need work.    

- and man, when you get to PRETC ill be here waiting!! 3 weeks it is.


----------



## ab136 (18 Oct 2005)

In the picture of the shelf with the starch and Tide, what is in the container with the purple lid?  Also people refer to doubles of item.....where do you keep the doubles so they are not "discovered"?


----------



## Peace (18 Oct 2005)

the purple box is his "personal box...  good for hiding items.

Hiding places are anywhere you can find them.  ANYWHERE!!!  Ie  stickey bag.....  boots on windowsill at night.....  just dont leave your key lying around.


----------



## Bull_STR (24 Oct 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> He's in R700-you can tell by looking at the barrack box.   Why does it matter where he is or where you were? Everything is the same regardless of what floor you were on.


First off the question was towards him not you.  Second off you need not answer if your answers are nothing more than to iengageinto ignorant rrepertoire  Finally the question was to see where he may have been located had to do with nostalgia.


----------



## spenco (24 Oct 2005)

You revive a week old topic just to flame me?  You need not reply if your comments are just "iengageinto ignorant rrepertoire".


----------



## Peace (24 Oct 2005)

owned. >


----------



## alexpb (24 Oct 2005)

i enjoyed the pictures. I love seeing pictures of BMQ.


----------



## meanjoe (24 Oct 2005)

Not bad, That must be the green section. It was overbooked when I went. I had to stay in the blue sector. I had to have alot more stuff on the bed, but ever instructor is different. keep up the good work.

Cpl. Brown 1 RCHA


----------



## NiTz (29 Oct 2005)

Yes it is in the green sector of the mega. BTW, you can hide double things in your personnal box I did it for all of the course but some day, during an inspection, my instructor opened it. He asked me why there was another soap in my pers. box and he slammed the soap on the wall. I could'nt resist so I started laughing at the attention position. I had to do 200 pushups for this but it was worth it. How could I keep from laughing anyways? ah good times!

Don't give up !


Cheers! 

Nitz

p.s : alexpb, you're definately crazy!


----------



## BSmith12 (4 Nov 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> i enjoyed the pictures. I love seeing pictures of BMQ.


I'll take my digi-cam when I head in.  :warstory:


----------



## alexpb (4 Nov 2005)

I want get a digital camera to bring with me
. I'm going to BMQ on the 19th  8)

But whats so sick about liking pictures?!


----------



## Wolfe (6 Nov 2005)

alexpb....i am bringing my camera too brand new digital ....i am gonna take so many pictures of my inspections and everywhere....i am gonna look like a tourist...

Wolf


----------



## KID (7 Nov 2005)

...i wouldn't bring anything other than a disposable camera....a digi cam is just another thing to drag around and ends up being a burden, and you hardly get any time to take pictures anyways, thats just my 2 cents :


----------



## spenco (7 Nov 2005)

I agree with KID, stick with a disposable one.  Thats what most of the guys on my platoon brought with them.  There is also the possibility of the digital camera growing legs.


----------



## BSmith12 (7 Nov 2005)

Point taken.
Disposables are good enough. Small, durable, quick snaps.
Cheap too (well, sometimes).


----------



## RossF (7 Nov 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> In the picture of the shelf with the starch and Tide, what is in the container with the purple lid?   Also people refer to doubles of item.....where do you keep the doubles so they are not "discovered"?



Duct tape them to the ceiling, and hope the Sgt. doesn't look up.


----------



## RossF (7 Nov 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> I agree with KID, stick with a disposable one.   Thats what most of the guys on my platoon brought with them.   There is also the possibility of the digital camera growing legs.



All kit has the potential to grow legs.


----------



## Gasmonkey (8 Nov 2005)

Is that a pubic hair on your soap?




















JK, made you look


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Nov 2005)

wow. mature. :


----------



## alexpb (9 Nov 2005)

I would bring a digital camera if i owned one haha. I will end up bringing a disposable one because its cheap and it's not really a big deal if it got stolen.

Even though i'd still be pissed off


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Nov 2005)

I am doing my final test PT for the reserves on the 11th. I am doing BMQ through a  co op all 2nd semester but this summer I am doing SQ and BIQ. I was wondering should I look at  a cheap digital camera, film cam, or disposable?


----------



## BSmith12 (10 Nov 2005)

I was going to go into the reserves through co-op and have a component transfer into the Regular force, but I missed out on my co-op.
So... I signed up for the Regular Force in Hamilton, so I'll be sent to Meaford or Petawawa (either one, I don't know yet) for my BMQ.
I'm sticking with a disposable, just to be on the safe side. This way it's cheaper than a digital camera in case it gets "lost."


----------



## RossF (11 Nov 2005)

I was too originally signed up for a co-op with the Argylls in Hamilton....bu then decided to go for a full-time basic training during the summer, which is much better for learning, and for the experience, in my opinion. The full-time exposure to it all really does help.

Digital cams might be nice after basic, to store pics on the comp...but I found disposable cameras were much quicker, easier, and obviously cheaper, if something were to happen to it. It is a lot easier to just whip out the disposable and take a quick snap, rather than taking the time to concentrate on the digi...but if you DO bring a disposable, make sure you keep a close eye on it, some people have a tendancy to be immature and take pictures of....their....well you can figure it out. It didn't happen to me, but a few of my buddies had it happen to them -- then after basic when they go to get their film developed, they have a few surprise photos waiting for them...yuck!


----------



## KID (12 Nov 2005)

I had a disposable camera all summer, I used to roll it up in a garbage bag and put it in the front pouch of my tac. vest to protect it from the elements, but one day my bug spray bottle exploded in the same pouch and somehow the bug juice made its way into the garbage bag....don't ask how...but it did. Anyways the pictures still turned out great although the camera was a little sticky and collected lots of sand, moral of the story: if you don't want a sticky/sandy digital camera then just bring a disposable, also another lesson, don't put bugspray in the front pouches of your tac vest


----------



## BSmith12 (14 Nov 2005)

A lesson well learned! I wouldn't want bug spray inside of my digital camera, or anything else for that matter. "This sandwich tastes kinda funky..."  ;D


----------



## buddyhfx (14 Nov 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> wow. mature. :



There's nothing like being ''squared off'' by a cadet Warrant officer..........Lighten up Buddy, it was just a little humor, better get use to it if you're joining this outfit  

Cheers...


----------



## RossF (15 Nov 2005)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> sandwich



lol....sandwich


----------



## BSmith12 (16 Nov 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> lol....sandwich


Sandwich?  :-\
....
Is there anyone else who will be taking their camera to BMQ?
Digital or disposable?


----------



## alexpb (16 Nov 2005)

ill be either bringing a disposable one or buying one sometime during my stay.


----------



## DjTino (16 Nov 2005)

My BMQ start monday .. and my digicam come with me  .. ! i can live whitout one near me .. hehehe


----------



## ThatsLife (16 Nov 2005)

DjTino said:
			
		

> My BMQ start monday .. and my digicam come with me   .. ! i can live whitout one near me .. hehehe



my bmq starts monday aswell; St.Jean?  and what day are you leaving?  18th, 19th or 20th?

I'm bringing my digicam


----------



## DjTino (16 Nov 2005)

Yes .. it's in St-jean and i'm leaving th 20th .. good luck !


----------



## alexpb (16 Nov 2005)

taking the french course? ill be on the english course and flying out to montreal sat. morning 9:40 AM from Toronto Pearson!

See you there.


----------



## MattyH (22 Nov 2005)

Looks tight, guys. I am not a dirt-bag but that's so perfect looking I will have lots to learn.

Out of curiosity, what all can you have that's personal and not specific to the training? I don't see any civvie clothes and that purple box seems so small. What all can you take that's your regular stuff or even optional? And, would it matter if it was there in the first place? I hear conflicting reports.

Some say you're in uniform 24/7 basically, but don't they ease up and let you out after the 4th week?

Another thing someone told me was that you have a special personal duffle bag that you can only get access to on weekends with your regular clothes in it and you can even bring DVDs and stuff for the lounge?

Anything you guys got would be awesome. Thanks

Matt


----------



## spenco (22 Nov 2005)

If you are going to bring something personal make sure it fits in the box or it will have to go into civvie lockup, and access to it is sporadic at best.

For the first 4 weeks yes, you are in uniform 24/7.  After that you may be permitted to wear civvies after 6:30 and all day weekends. Like I said above, access to civvie lockup is sporadic at best so don't plan on getting in there either to stash stuff for inspection or to get out some stuff or whatever.  Don't bother bringing DVD's, the bistro has quite the collection of them so dont bring your own, its just a waste of space.


----------



## dolejarski (23 Nov 2005)

How about a laptop ? Just for use on your own time. Do you think the guys in your room can be trusted ?   ??? That's a pretty sad question considering that we should all be on the same page and be part of a team helping eachother.


----------



## Guy. E (29 Nov 2005)

it has been recommended to me to leave the civvies at home. and that should the time come to buy what i need/ want where i am so i have less to worry about in travel. and to save space.

any comments on that?

i plan on bringing my car or motorcycle down if its summer. mail all my stuff to my self and get on for a nice long ride through MB, On and Que. LOOK OUT SORE ASS!


----------



## annemarielyman (29 Nov 2005)

According to the joining instructions, jeans are not permitted for wear on base or as walk off clothing. Is this being adhered to or are people wearing jeans. (Just not looking forward to walking to Ste. Jean in dress pants. BRRR!)


----------



## spenco (29 Nov 2005)

Don't wear jeans.  When I went to St. Jean I was told by my CFRC to go in a suit and tie.  Bring a couple civvie pairs of pants and shirts because you wont get your kit until midway into your first week so youll be  in civvies for the first few days.  Don't bring your car to the base, even though the parking lots are always completely empty you still arent supposed to bring them.


----------



## annemarielyman (29 Nov 2005)

I don't intend on arriving in jeans, I'm just wondering about weekends off near the end of training.


----------



## annemarielyman (29 Nov 2005)

Thanks, Piper


----------



## Glorified Ape (29 Nov 2005)

I brought my digital camera on my IAP/BOTC/SLT courses and had no problems. I even brought it into the field and got some decent pictures with it. I wrapped it in a wool sock, jammed into the padded carrying case, and sealed it in ziplock bag whenever I wasn't using it. 

I'm not sure of what kind of locked personal storage is available to recruits, but I'd think the barracks boxes would qualify. If you take care of your stuff (IE securing it properly), you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## Mikehamilton565 (30 Nov 2005)

Heyy guys and girls i was wandering what the facility is like at st. jean like are You in Your own room or communal showers everyone in one room sleeeping ,eating area like whats it set up if anyone has any links or something i would really appreicate it.... TY

Mike Hamilton


----------



## Trinity (30 Nov 2005)

I doubt any of you will have your pers veh...

on my CFJLC and JNCO... i had all my double kit stored in my car.

i had doubles of EVERYTHING...  except wpn.. of course

It saved my life. Ok.. well.. made my life alot easier.  :


----------



## dk (1 Dec 2005)

The recruiting centre asked if I wanted to arrive by personal vehicle at Borden. 

Someone else whose been through BMQ at Borden said that we would have to turn in their keys, and they would return them when you had leave. That would suck!

By the way, are "Camera Phones" frowned upon? or OK? (as long as not ON THE PHONE all of BMQ of course)


----------



## Trinity (1 Dec 2005)

WHAT

don't you have 2 sets of keys....


not like you still couldn't use it as storage!!!!!


----------



## annemarielyman (2 Dec 2005)

dk,

My hubby took a camera phone with him to St. Jean a year ago and had no problems. It was great for him to be able to e-mail photos to friends and family while he was away.

Good luck!


----------



## dk (2 Dec 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> WHAT
> 
> don't you have 2 sets of keys....
> 
> ...



Didn't think about that. It would be great storage.




			
				vehtech wife said:
			
		

> dk,
> 
> My hubby took a camera phone with him to St. Jean a year ago and had no problems. It was great for him to be able to e-mail photos to friends and family while he was away.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks vehtech wife. That's probably what I'll do. But I'll get a disposable camera for the field portion, just in case. I don't want to take the cell phones during exercise, and I can't spend time worrying about the phone.


----------



## bonitabelle (2 Dec 2005)

Just thought that I would send a quick post since I have learned more in the past two months about this place than I thought I could.  

First off, doubles are ok , just don't get caught.  I'm not sure about the green sector, but the blue sector has a personal lock box in the locker that you can put a small amount of stuff in.

Second, cameras, digital or disposable are a great idea since they will give you memories that you will laugh at for years later.

Third, I brought my personal vehicle and aside from using it as storage, it is nice when you get a weekend off to take off in it and drive yourself somewhere instead of relying on someone else or a taxi which can start to add up.

Best of luck to everyone who's starting basic and those in basic already.

Cheers


----------



## MattyH (13 Jul 2007)

You could always bring those water-proof cameras. I took those to Wonderland a few times and we did underwater pics in the wave pool and took it on the log ride. The only thing is that you have to get them developed, which is troublesome.

Someone mentioned having a spare set of keys for the car... this is just my pessimistic side talking... but wouldn't the instructors destroy your entire world if they caught you accessing your car against orders? I haven't even gotten there yet and I have a healthy fear/respect of the instructors. lol


----------



## Rowshambow (14 Jul 2007)

Hey matthew, you just answred a post that is over 1 and a half years old!


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Jul 2007)

I know the camera thing if over a year and a half old but...
When i went through Recruit training at Kapooka one of the boys brought his digital camera with him and we all posed it up in photos, he took one of me wearing my slouch hat, jocks and pretending to iron my Steyr. Other guys did similar stuff and everyone thought it were hilarious. Problem was that Sanchez lost his camera. And our DS found his camera. And half a dozen guys got charged for various things resulting from the photos. It seems really funny at the time but it really came back to bite some people.
If someone asked me whether they should bring a camera to their recruit training i'd tell them without a shadow of a doubt that i dont regret not having one and you'll get plenty of time in your military career to look like a dickhead in photos.
But leaving it at home is just my opinion...


----------



## Testify (18 Jul 2007)

The disposable digital cameras can come in handy.  I can rig them up so you can re-use them over and over again..  Just need access to a computer to transfer images off to make room for new ones.  That's what I think I'm gonna bring.  Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## dk (18 Jul 2007)

dk said:
			
		

> Didn't think about that. It would be great storage.
> 
> 
> Thanks vehtech wife. That's probably what I'll do. But I'll get a disposable camera for the field portion, just in case. I don't want to take the cell phones during exercise, and I can't spend time worrying about the phone.



Well, since we're going back to reply to 1.5 year old posts......
My staff didn't take the keys for the vehicle. Didn't need that kind of storage anyway. 
We were Confined to Barracks (CB) for the first 4 weeks, so didn't / couldn't use vehicle. But after that it was fine. 

As for the camera, my camera phone (as well as other electronics, ie: PSP, etc.) was handed in till week 4 and we had to write a memo to get them back.
I used disposable cameras the whole time. Others had small digital cameras with them and had no problem, and they used zip lock bags to keep clean in the field.


----------



## Testify (18 Jul 2007)

Where do you put the digi when you're in the field?  If you're crawling/rolling around all the time it could break ?


----------



## Meridian (19 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> Where do you put the digi when you're in the field?  If you're crawling/rolling around all the time it could break ?



That would be up to you to figure out.... (part of the fun)


----------



## Catherine (15 Aug 2007)

where are the pictures?


----------



## Agent-0 (15 Aug 2007)

This might be a little off topic, but do they treat MP3 players the same way they would for phones/cameras and such? As in, would they lock it away for a certain amount of time till you write them a memo or something, so you can get it back?

Just figured I'd ask to make sure.


----------

